# strobe power supply problem



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey, when my strobes were running the other day I heard a loud popping sound then all the stobes stopped working. I have check the power to the unit (whelen cps 690) and power from the switch and fuse all are ok. Any other suggestions?

Thanks Corey


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

call me crazy but did you check the fuse? please tell me you have a fuse?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

you possibly have a splice in a wire (shorting) comb your leads. i had a chaffed one and it did the same .


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

I second that I had the same problem with when i powered them on there was a loud snap and I had some chaffed wires that were shorting


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

on a side note- heat shrink is your friend....and wire loom if you're anal like me.....both are dirt cheap and really lessen the chances of chaffed wires. Its well worth the $5 investment.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds like a short to me.. just like everyone is saying... Also might be a good idea to use waterproof connectors or the cheaper way lots of tape and dielectric grease. 

Check all the fuses first... "K.I.S.S."


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, as stated, that popping sound is usually the sound of high voltage arcing. Check all the cables starting at the light-head end. I'll bet you find some corrosion and burning.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey all the stobe wires are soldered and heat shrinked then run in wire loom. I can not find any visible damage. I have 12v to the power sully but I can not get any of the strobes to work at all. I have unplugged all them then plugged them back in one at a time and still nothing. Cant see the short have blowen all four strobes at once. Possible faulty power supply?

Corey


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Where is the unit fused?


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

The unit is fused 6" from the batt and one in the power supply itself.
Corey


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Good man. Ok, so you have power at all the positive inputs at the PS itself, right? Make sure the ground is good as well. If everything is powered and grounded properly, then the power supply is probably bad. If you turned it on without any tubes connected and still don't hear it firing, then it is definitely blown.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

I am seding it back to Whelen in the morning.
Thanks Corey


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

the supply won't "fire" with no tubes connected....the csp series will go into self protect the second a fault is found in ANY wire connected to it or if it is powered dry (no bulbs) 

10 to 1 you have connection issues not a bad supply.

get one known good strobe tube and plug her in all by herself to the supply...i bet it works fine


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

....the joy of strobes.
I think ive re-done the wires/re-sealed the strobes 3 times now. Fried the power box somehow too. Yes it had a fuse in it, and yes, theres another fuse at the battery.

But hey, they're still cool as hell


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Sent it to Whelen this morning.
Corey


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

you have a chaff in the cable somewhere, strobe cable, their is nothing wrong with the supply, their is a cut cable somewhere


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

fireboy6413;885630 said:


> you have a chaff in the cable somewhere, strobe cable, their is nothing wrong with the supply, their is a cut cable somewhere


Do you have his power supply? Im just sayin, what makes you so sure? Mine got fried, they sent me a new one, and it worked. All my wires were ripped out, checked, and cleared.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

JeffNY;888300 said:


> Do you have his power supply? Im just sayin, what makes you so sure? Mine got fried, they sent me a new one, and it worked. All my wires were ripped out, checked, and cleared.


It's a Whelen, so it just isn't possible that there is anything wrong with it. Whelen products are flawless.


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

*Loud pop*

Sounds like a capacitor to me.
I'm no strobe expert, but I have built lots of electronic projects.
I would think a short to ground, too much current draw & overloads capacitor (pop).


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Just a quick update, finally heard back from Whelen. The power supply was defective and was repaired under warranty.
Corey


----------

